# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Есть у кого 1С-Рарус:Общепит 7.7  ?

## rikony

очень нужен релиз Релиз 093 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, упрощенная система налогообложения

----------


## a0212

присоединяюсь, нет ли у кого часом? пару справочников оттуда взять хочу..

----------


## WhiteDragon

Апну старую тему, нужно последнее обновление общепита для перехода на 3.0

----------


## LisLs

Тоже нужно очень-очень последнее обновление общепита 6.0. Вот что есть из последнего.
https://yadi.sk/d/b3G_9lON3EPobd

----------


## LisLs

Жаль, что продолжение темы не последовало. Пришлось обновление самому докрутить до 631. Если кому интересно, то у себя проверил. https://yadi.sk/d/zzZMHeJq3FuC5A

----------


## captMikenemo

Ссылка пустая, тоже нужен Общепит 6 релиз не ниже 7.70.564, для перехода на восьмерку

----------


## LisLs

https://yadi.sk/d/HL--y4Ay3GtdAW

----------


## LisLs

Общепит 6 стандарт сетевой 610
https://yadi.sk/d/HL--y4Ay3GtdAW

----------

captMikenemo (12.04.2017)

----------


## captMikenemo

Спасибо, скачал. Только есть вопрос, если на Общепит 6 Проф накатить Общепит 6 Стандарт, что будет?

----------


## LisLs

В Проф есть возможность работать с Фронтом кассира и подключать торговое оборудование, остальное тоже самое, и у них разные защищенные dll, Food6prof.dll и Food6std.dll соответственно. Проф есть только 537.
https://yadi.sk/d/oa5BCtID3GujY5

----------


## captMikenemo

Я так понял, что после обновления не отработает защита и конфа не запустится? Проф нужна выше 564.

----------


## LisLs

Можно попробовать обновиться, потом в глобальном модуле ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы() Заменить загрузку FOOD6STD.dll на Food6prof.dll.

----------


## captMikenemo

Да спасибо, заменю и скоро проверю.

----------


## pchernov

Ссылка пустая, тоже нужен Общепит 6 релиз, для перехода на восьмерку
Можете еще раз выложить?

----------


## LisLs

Общепит 6 стандарт сетевой (110) 610
http://www.unibytes.com/995WL5.4TyILqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

NickSame (11.02.2021), pchernov (25.07.2017), Ольга_tmp (30.10.2017)

----------


## kanalex

а можно повторить что=то из последнего? а то все ссылки уже пустые:(

----------


## captMikenemo

Посмотри здесь 
https://yadi.sk/d/tglfEscm3RpbJJ

----------

kanalex (27.01.2018), NickSame (11.02.2021)

----------


## LisLs

Тоже хочется поновее
Проф 537 https://yadi.sk/d/pJSp1bYE3RpjRk
Стандарт сеть https://yadi.sk/d/KZ6LPXWx3RpjQF
Стандарт лок https://yadi.sk/d/-j727_pG3RpjP7

----------


## moroz_off

Дайте уже кто нибудь Общепит6 или хотя бы лекарство от жадности.

----------


## cabacroll

ссылки устарели, можете поделиться у кого есть, желательно отученые

----------


## Jonhhy1S

7.7 Общепит 6 ред. 631 конфигом (или каким-нибудь из последних 620+) может кто поделиться?

----------


## denisfox1971

Всем добра! Сори за вопрос.  
Может кто поделится вылеченной конфигурацией для 1С 7.7 "Общепит" (Рарус, Камин).
Благодарю!

----------

